# You gotta start'em young



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It looks like a celebrity and her youngum was fascinated by the beauty of a simple bird... a pigeon. This is Halle Berry with her child and a pigeon on the beach.


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

She is telling her daughter thats the bird that messed up mommy's car when I had the convertible down and it cost me 20 grand to replace the interior lol


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photo. Teaching compassion to children is such an important lesson!


----------

